

What is a Browser? - coderdude
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4MwTvtyrUQ

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Posted many times before - I'll be interested to see if this engenders any
discussion. Usually it didn't.

~~~
coderdude
Blah... good to know. That's what I was hoping for and I'm surprised it
doesn't.

